

Software patents should at least include the code - matt2000
http://matthall2000.tumblr.com/post/47857407231/software-patents-should-at-least-include-the-code

======
bobfirestone
Making the person demonstrate that it is more than an idea but an actual
functioning implementation not just a couple of sketches and a vague
description would be fantastic.

